# Smoked Lobster Tails



## grandpa b (May 26, 2014)

I tried smoked lobster tails today....DELICIOUS!

Here's what I did:

Prepare tails:

1) Cut shell (backside) down the middle to expose meat.

2) Separate shell (so it stays open).

3) Soak tails in some crab boil for a couple of hours (or more with no heat). I used Cajun's Choice.

Mix the baste/sauce:

1) Melt 2 sticks of butter in a jar

2) Add 3 tbs of lemon juice to melted butter

3) Add 1 teaspoon of chili powder

4) Add 1 tbs salt

5) Add a dash of cayenne pepper

6) Mix ingredients together and let sit 

Set up Grill:

1) I used apple wood

2) Set grill to 250 degrees with smoke flowing.

Cook Lobster:

1) Put skewers in lobster tails to prevent curling.

2) Put a coating of the now thickened butter solution on each tail

3) Place lobster on the grill with the backside up. Baste periodically with butter solution

4) Pull when internal temperature is between 135 and 150 degrees (depends on your taste).

Serve as soon as it's pulled from the grill.













LobsterTails.jpeg



__ grandpa b
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

LobsterTails.jpeg



__ grandpa b
__ May 26, 2014






Wow! Those look great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice smoke


----------



## grandpa b (May 26, 2014)

Thanks B - they were delicious!


----------



## seenred (May 26, 2014)

Man that looks good!  I gotta try this...thanks for the post!







Red


----------



## eman (May 29, 2014)

Grandpa B,

 If you can find it get a jar of cajun injector Garlic Butter injection. Prep the tails just like you did but inject the garlic butter Before smoking.

 I do whole lobster this way  But i split the soft side of the tail on the grill. Also inject in the hinge of the claw.


----------

